# Question about cast nets



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious what types and sizes of cast nets, most of you big cat guys use?
any tips of an affordable one that that is easily purchasable? Gander/BPS etc.
Ill be using mostly from shore or while wading.
Ive thrown a few of them so Im pretty sure Ican handle that part without incident.

Thanks ahead of time!!

Salmonid


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I use a 4 foot cast net it should be around 25 bucks at fishermans quarters or Gander Mountain.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have a 5ft one from walmart 20$ Mono and they also have 3ft ones there for like 17$......The only bad thing about the mono ones is that they rip kinda easy....You can get Nylon ones from Catfish Connection for like 25$


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Since you know how to use one. I would go with mono. It falls faster then nylon. I have had mine for five years and no problems. But make sure you look at the net. You get what you pay for. Get the best one you can afford.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

GUYS, Right now Catfishconnection.com has 3 & 4 foot cast nets for $11.00. Go to the "Sale Items" link. I think I'm going to buy another one.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

them nets is JUNK mellonhead. i made da mistake of buying 2 of 'em and thay just don't hold up..... a side note: why won't jakki talk to me?


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

my buddy and i use some big ones i throw a 9 he throws a 7 but they get hung in everything jsut got to be smart when throwing them. But most of the time we just use cheap walmart 5 footers so when you snag one its only 20 bucks or so
josh


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

some of us fish legal josh so we git the 5' and under.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats right the largest that can be used (legally) in Ohio is 5 foot.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah dont get a caught with that monster net. A game warden would love to catch you with that


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Brayn, If you do get another net, make sure it is mono like the one you have..Nylon nets suck and are harder to throw.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I like using the upper dollar castnets, like from Bass Pro shops mainly because they will hold up well to abuse, about $35.00 each but I have draped them on trees and rocks and able to retrieve without tearing the mesh or breaking the Braille lines, the Walmart nets will tear in a heartbeat and you can never get them back if you drape the net on a rock or a big tree, the braille lines are made of real cheap stuff, I switched over to 1/2 inch mesh because they will drop a whole lot faster on suspended Shad, the 3/8" mesh will kind of float when it hits the water and the Shad will scoot right out from under it, plus I now put extra weights on them so they will drop faster.

I carry three different sizes of castnets, 5 footer I use in Ohio, 8 footer I use when I'm out of Ohio, which seems to be most of the time and then my big 10 footer, which opens to 20 foot, this one I use mainly if there are Shad on the Ohio river, one throw and enough bait for the trip, really I can't throw this net but more than a few times because it is so heavy, but it is so easy to throw because it is so big, this is the size of net that I learned to throw years ago, Kentucky allows up to 10 foot so ohiocatan is legal if he throws those oversize nets while on the Ohio river and carries a Kentucky license.

The Shad hatch has been awesome this year because of three months of no rain, we really needed to get the river replenished with bait has been years since I have seen pods of bait on the screen, now they are everywhere no matter where I go, small like 2-3 inch but they won't take long to grow big.

If we get the rain from Katrina on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday and the river rises like 8 feet as they are predicting then the fishing this weekend will be awesome, the river needs a good flushing as that water is really dead, good flood will bring the oxygen levels back up and will really turn the fish on big time as the high water will force the bait into locations that will allow the big fish to put on the feed bag, hopefully I can get out there this weekend and catch some big ones, I like fishing on the river when the water is out of the banks.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

Alright first off *DIP* i do everything by the books. Always have. If you look at the regs, ohio is 5 foot which they say opens to a 10 foot radius. Kentucky which is my license even though i have both a ohio and kentucky fishing license is a max of 10 foot which opens to a 20 foot radius which is LEAGLE to throw as long as i dont go into a ohio tributary. And to finish this off i was posting to help people out not to get reply's of somebody jumping on my ****. so next time check out your regs buddy
josh
CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. thats your regs *dip.*
I am a good guy i like trying to help people but about had it with this nonsense sorry everyone else had to see this


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Folks, as long as the comments stay positive, then I appreciate all the replys!
It looks like Ill check the BPS ones out next time Im down that away.
Interesting how people's view are always different. 

BTW, we have all jumped on other people here for miscommunications so now that the rivers are getting flushed, non productive time should be filled with cleaning boats, getting bait, rigging rods and then getting everyone out to catch a few fish! It almost like the heart of winter on the boards here lately, almost like a case of shack nasties.....  

I thought I just saw Bigfoot so I need to get going before the tracks fill up with water.....

Salmonid


----------



## ohiocatchaser (Jan 30, 2005)

Just because this site is called ohiogamefishing does not mean all the members who post here are from Ohio. If my memory serves me right there's a state to the south of Ohio called Kentucky. Thats right ohiocatan and myself are both KY residents. We both possess a KY and OH fishing license. Now that I have clarifyed that, it would appear no one stated a specific body of water that these castnets are being thrown in. Just a little FYI Dip, Ohiocatan and I only fish the Ohio River. With this being said as long as we are on the main river and not in an Ohio tribrutary and possess a Ky license we are allowed to abide by KY regulations. KY regulations state "Maximum sport cast net size is 20 feet in diameter with maximum 1-inch bar mesh". So according to the KY regs both a 7 and 9 foot net are legal since they dont exceed the 20 foot maximum. You know since you seem to think we are illegal maybe we need a refresher of 2nd grade math....7x2=14 and 9x2=18 Now according to Ohio Regs "CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet." So if you are fishing the Ohio River and only possess an Ohio permit as someone already stated you can use a five foot net. So before you go jumping to conclusions trying to make an ass out of someone maybe you should know a little more of the specifics. As ohiocatan stated we always abide by the laws and always will. If you fish the Ohio River maybe you should spend the extra $35 and get a kentucky non resident license so you too can use a bigger net LEGALLY  Justin


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a cast net question too. (sorry Mark, didnt mean to hijack the thread)

Since Catfish are not game fish, does that automatically make them "forage" fish? In other words, could someone legally throw a 5 ft cast net in Ohio on public water such as the GMR & catch channel cats & flatheads?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Im with Doc, i buy the higher quality nets like Betts old salt brand & Fitec.
I too use mono for faster baits in deep water like shad and suckers and i prefer the 3/8" mesh, 5' radius(10ft dia.) I have many of these.
I also love the 3.5 & 4' nylon nets in 1/4" mesh for shiners, small suckers and small shad...the soft mesh doesnt rub off scales like the mono nets...yes Jack they are harder to throw, but practice makes perfect..lol.

Scott


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

You name yourself *ohiocatan* and fish with a Kentucky license. I can see where dip made the mistake. 



ohiocatan said:


> i throw a 9 he throws a 7


I read that as you throw a 18' diameter net and your buddy throws a 14' diameter. Again, I see how dip made the mistake.

Lighten up.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

now thats funny i am lightened up. Just want to fish dont feel like havin people get all into little **** ass details. leave it be buddy i said what i had to say. dont keep bringing it up just cause your *wrong.*. I am ohiocatan i normally only fish the ohio river, and if you read my last thread i carry both ohio an kentucky. Actually ill keep going tenn. and i also carry a florida. Damn i sure hope someone can jsut close this thread cause im done tired of dealing with idiots. maybe you also need to review catchasers math on his post lol so you can maybe come up to the the education that you should be at.lol.
josh


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You cant say "Just Let It Go" and then turn around & reply. We'll be arguing over this forever.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for backing me shuvlhed1 but honestly i have not laughed so hard in a while! some people take this junk way too seriously. great to see a kentuckian with a 2nd grade education! congrats! HAHAHAHA


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, not even 30 posts and you are making friends already. Oh, and just so the idiots on this board are not left confused.


> LEAGLE


 means legal I think. Glad you are legal because now you are legal and an uptight *******.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I do understand the math on that post. What your hill jack self fails to realize is that cast nets are measured in radius and the regulations are written in diameter. So you say 9 foot net means to me an 18 foot diameter. If you could leave your tongue out of your sisters mouth long enough to comprehend my previous post you might understand.

By the way. This is just for you.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

good one read my pm.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Just glad to see I didnt start this one..lol....
Guys, just learn the regs. for your state...if your legal in your state, its all good!

Moderators, just for the record, I had NOTHING to do with this thread taking a wrong turn...just wanted to clear that up!!


Scott


----------

